# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Liqua Tech TEST enanth!

## JMan06

Hey, here is my test enanthate from liqua tech labs. Got it from someone i know personally. its an ugl. so far im shot it twice. Felt real as i got the charlie hrose feeling aftarwards that lasted a couple days. Havent seen any results yet obviously as test takes a while. What do you guys think? Is it legit?

P.S sorry about poor webcam quality images

----------


## JMan06

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## JMan06

:Hmmmm:  bump

----------


## wuboy25

LTL is an awesome canadian UGL! 100% good stuff!

----------


## strongmann

i've been hearing a lot of good things about this brand as of late, they even have an igf product! 

strongmann

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Good product.

----------


## JMan06

Looks legit though guys?

----------


## wuboy25

100% legit. If you can get your hands on their Tren A, it's an amazing product

----------


## JMan06

i dunno, im worried about their dbol im taking now. 8th day jsut past and no gains or anything

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Is it 10mg capsules right? Sometimes it takes a bit longer.

----------


## JMan06

> Is it 10mg capsules right? Sometimes it takes a bit longer.


Correct. Well I hope not too much longer, or the whole point of kickstarting my test cycle would be a lil pointless no? :Wink/Grin:

----------


## JMan06

Here is what they look like. 10mg capsules. Ive been poppin them like M&M's....nothing lol

----------


## powerbodybuilder

I dont mind certain UGL bottles but when it comes to tabs I stick with hard tabs and not capsules.

----------


## JMan06

> I dont mind certain UGL bottles but when it comes to tabs I stick with hard tabs and not capsules.


Ya bro, Im pickin up 100 denkalls tommorow. Hope the ****ers work

----------


## steve85

ya Liqua Tech has really good injectables but there capsules suck iv used them many times and never been disappointed

----------

